# gas cap stuck



## Jackson (Dec 19, 2010)

so i went to go fill up with gas today and when i went to go twist off the gas cap it was stuck and wont come off. it just stays on and the top portion seems to spin freely. any ideas on how to take it off?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

It is a very common problem. I think all GTO's have the old trick gas cap issue . It will have you cussing everytime you have to fill up . I bought a new one when mine messed up and right after I paid over $20 for it I learned that Pontiac was replacing them for free. You might still get a free replacement I dont know.

Ohh and to get it off I believe you just have to push the cap down gently while you twist kind of like a bottle of asprin.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 19, 2010)

RJ_05GTO said:


> It is a very common problem. I think all GTO's have the old trick gas cap issue . It will have you cussing everytime you have to fill up . I bought a new one when mine messed up and right after I paid over $20 for it I learned that Pontiac was replacing them for free. You might still get a free replacement I dont know.
> 
> Ohh and to get it off I believe you just have to push the cap down gently while you twist kind of like a bottle of asprin.


ya it was like the clicking mechanism in the gas cap broke. it wouldnt do anything but spin freely. i got frustrated cause i was really needing gas and ended up busting the gas cap with a flathead screw driver and then using a pliers i was able to just twist it off, and i bought a new one from autozone for $10.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jackson said:


> ya it was like the clicking mechanism in the gas cap broke. it wouldnt do anything but spin freely. i got frustrated cause i was really needing gas and ended up busting the gas cap with a flathead screw driver and then using a pliers i was able to just twist it off, and i bought a new one from autozone for $10.


The cap is warranted for 10 years, take the car to a former Pontiac dealer they will look the VIN up and replace that. They may also reimburse you for the cap you purchased. 

Your issue is the first I heard, mostly they don't ratchet on and can be lifted off. I am on my 4th cap. The newer ones have an "improved" design but same problem. Even the G8's have issues with these.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The cap is warranted for 10 years, take the car to a former Pontiac dealer they will look the VIN up and replace that. They may also reimburse you for the cap you purchased.
> 
> Your issue is the first I heard, mostly they don't ratchet on and can be lifted off. I am on my 4th cap. The newer ones have an "improved" design but same problem. Even the G8's have issues with these.



That is good to know, mine went bad last yr, and I just went in and purchased a new one, Next time I'm in I will mention it to them and see if they will reimburse me or just give me a spare one. My problem was the same, it would not tighten on, and just lift off.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had this problem, but usually it's with putting the gas cap _back on_ the filler neck. Annoying I know... it's funny to watch people's reactions as you cuss for 2 minutes trying to put it back on after you're done filling up.



GTO JUDGE said:


> The cap is warranted for 10 years, take the car to a former Pontiac dealer they will look the VIN up and replace that.


So you're serious, if I go to a defunct Pontiac dealership, they'll kick me a new one for free? There "used to be a Pontiac" dealership about 4 miles from my house.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

same with mine...just had to lay it on there...took it to the dealership a couple days later and it was working again...they told me they couldn't replace what wasn't broken...I showed them the paperwork from the TSB (or whatever it was, copied it a couple years ago) and they looked at me like I had three heads...

...I may just buy a locking Stant cap out of pocket rather than get stuck...

Bill


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I even had a CEL come on; "small leak" or something like that was the code. If the cap doesn't seal, you'll get the light. Got a new one from Autozone for $12. works but just doesn't have a peg for the lanyard to attach. I'm just glad that light stays off now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I've had this problem, but usually it's with putting the gas cap _back on_ the filler neck. Annoying I know... it's funny to watch people's reactions as you cuss for 2 minutes trying to put it back on after you're done filling up.
> 
> 
> So you're serious, if I go to a defunct Pontiac dealership, they'll kick me a new one for free? There "used to be a Pontiac" dealership about 4 miles from my house.


Yes go to your former Pontiac Dealer. Original owners of this car should have received the following letter, print it out and take it to them. This was addressed to me personally I omitted my name on it.

***unfortunately the reimbursement time line expired but its worth a shot. However if you still have the defective one, you will get a new one.
A loud DUH will come from a dealer "out of the loop." 

Although this is addressed to a 2005 GTO (my year) all years are affected. Notice in the letter it states NOT TO APPLY A DOWNWARD FORCE when tightening.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johni53 said:


> I even had a CEL come on; "small leak" or something like that was the code. *If the cap doesn't seal, you'll get the light. *Got a new one from Autozone for $12. works but just doesn't have a peg for the lanyard to attach. I'm just glad that light stays off now.


That's not necessarily true after the initial code if this happens repeatedly. Once the computer is reset you may not get the notice again. I got it once (the first time) in the 4 times I had mine replaced. I noticed the other times when the cap was just sitting atop the neck and when it would ratchet but not secure. Every time I fill now I gently try and lift the cap up to make sure its working.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Yes go to your former Pontiac Dealer. Original owners of this car should have received the following letter, print it out and take it to them. This was addressed to me personally I omitted my name on it.
> 
> ***unfortunately the reimbursement time line expired but its worth a shot. However if you still have the defective one, you will get a new one.
> A loud DUH will come from a dealer "out of the loop."
> ...


Cool, thanks Judge! Is it warranted for 10 years as part of an emissions thing? Just curious.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not sure, I think they realize the gas cap set ups is horrendous and most people won't have these cars past 10 years. Just my Opinion.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

How can both statements be true?


> If this condition occurs on your 2005 Pontiac GTO within 10 years of the date your vehilcle was originally placed in service or 120,000 miles (193,000 km), whichever occurs first, the condition will be repaired for you at *no charge*.





> Your request for reimbursement, including the information and documents mentioned on the enclosed form, must be received by GM by August 31, 2009.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> How can both statements be true?


Looks like a 10 year 120K mile warranty...

Then....

for reimbursement if you purchased a replacement cap you have until Aug 2009 to file for reimbursement.

Maybe they figure by 2009 people would know about the reimbursement of a replacement cap. After that date if you choose to buy one to replace your on your own? 

There is no repairing a cap, they issue you a new one. Call the number to inquire.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

right...I took it to mean if you *ALREADY* made the change and paid out of pocket, you had until 2009 but if you have the dealer or *A* dealer do it you get the longer interval...still might just buy a locking Stant...
Bill


----------



## Jackson (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks for all the information. If im ever on the otherside of town where the previous Pontiac stealership is, maybe I will stop by and see if they can just give me a new cap, otherwise the $10 that the new one costs is not worth the time nor gas to drive to the other side of town just for a cap.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump. I got this taken care of today at the nearby ex-Pontiac dealership. Amazingly the parts department had one on hand. Apparently the 2005 Corvette has the same problem. I also filled out an app for the tech position at the dealer I took it to, worth a try. The new cap works like a dream. I can now screw on my gas cap in 5 seconds rather than 2 minutes!

Thanks Judge.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Every owner who purchased the GTO new should have gotten one of those gas cap letters from GM outlining the issue and the warranty explanation. 

Most 2nd+owners of this car who didn't get all the documents with the car when they purchased it won't have any idea on this. I am on my 4th cap. It only threw a code the first time and after it was reset it hasn't again, but I always check the cap before removing to refuel and after refueling. :cheers


----------

